
Chaos Order – Randomizing Queries to Uncover Order-Dependency - abaldwin7302
https://www.simplethread.com/chaos-order-randomizing-queries-uncover-order-dependency/
======
MikeHartman
One of those things you just don't think about until it bites you.

